
New PVS studio scan - AndreyKarpov
https://www.haiku-os.org/blog/pulkomandy/2019-07-27_new_pvs_studio_scan/
======
throwaway8879
Good to see ongoing Haiku development. I tried it on an older macbook-pro a
while back but couldn't get ethernet/wifi working. Perhaps I'll give it
another try soon.

Also, I love how the website has that 2002 PHP-nuke cms kinda look and feel to
it.

~~~
waddlesplash
> I tried it on an older macbook-pro a while back but couldn't get
> ethernet/wifi working. Perhaps I'll give it another try soon.

Yes, you may want to try again, others have had much better success recently,
e.g. [https://tinyapps.org/docs/haiku/](https://tinyapps.org/docs/haiku/)

> Also, I love how the website has that 2002 PHP-nuke cms kinda look and feel
> to it.

Well, under the hood it's Hugo + a custom Bootstrap theme on Netlify; but we
are long overdue for a redesign... :p

------
unixhero
What is the PVS tool?

~~~
waddlesplash
It's a (commercial) static code analyzer: [https://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-
studio/](https://www.viva64.com/en/pvs-studio/)

You could probably make a comparison between it and Clang-Analyzer (however,
we've found in practice that PVS Studio gives much, much fewer false positive
results.)

